# Was up much of the night For My Reds just pulled 45 lbs of fresh earned King J



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

*Was up much of the night For My Reds just pulled 45 lbs of fresh earned King J*

These great treats reduce core inflammation and the oils the great omegas 3 

will brace there core immunity and create power and muscle .

Up most of the night For My Reds Turkey day 45lbs Of King Caught Wild Salmon Jerky 

is there Thanksgiving Treats 

all be blessed

make great choices for are beloved Reds

and Give more then you get 

very hard to beat or buy natures gifts


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Was up much of the night For My Reds just pulled 45 lbs of fresh earned King J*

It would be hilarious if clown fish was the size of a killer whale


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: Was up much of the night For My Reds just pulled 45 lbs of fresh earned King J*


Red snapper to 25lbs?

over the clown


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Was up much of the night For My Reds just pulled 45 lbs of fresh earned King J*

The biggest fish I've caught in my entire life was 5" long.. If that. That was 30+ years ago.

I should probably try it again, living next to the ocean and all. Would not be Alaskan quality, but we got some pretty decent tuna fishing, from what I hear.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: Was up much of the night For My Reds just pulled 45 lbs of fresh earned King J*

Cal the Delta areas has great striper Bass massive to 40lbs 

Great off shore Tuna as well and Salmon Have come back to some of your Northern Rivers as well such ad the Feather, Smith and Sac Rivers bro 

The Rod and work bench are the Keys


----------

